

Dear Baby Boomers, Millennials Don't Suck - smit
https://medium.com/career-pathing/5adb7a33509c

======
frostmatthew
These type of "Millennials don't suck" counter-rants would mean more if they
weren't only coming from Millennials. People without any or much "real world"
life experience don't realize just how valuable and eye-opening that
experience is [until of course they have it, and by then they're knocking the
next generation].

A common anecdote among rebuttals from Millennials is the whole wearing a suit
to an interview. I'm wondering if the people who say "they should judge me for
who I am, not what I wear" dress up for a first date? Or when going to a
friend's wedding? Dinner at a fancy restaurant? A family member's funeral?

Especially ironic about this counter-rant was the ending: _Oh and remember how
you said the internet was stupid when it first came out and now you can’t
function without email?_ \- does the author really not realize it was Baby
Boomers who created the Internet and Web? If he doesn't want Baby Boomers
knocking Millennials based on the behavior of _some_ of them then maybe he
shouldn't be so quick to assume all Baby Boomers had the same thoughts
regarding the Internet.

------
mattbillenstein
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHl80Wmpj40](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHl80Wmpj40)

